# Stand up guy



## Mike2147

@Gumby-cr sent me a pm a while back in regards to me missing the makin bacon from EZ and sent a few goodies my way... three of which I've never tried.

Can't say it enough. Thank you brother!









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dang Gumby....been running Poky to death lstely...Nice Hit!

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Kidvegas

Nice 


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Gumby-cr

Happy to hear they arrived. I wish they would make that new brass knuckles a regular production cigar. They are fantastic :grin2: Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## poppajon75

Sweet!

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Nice!!!! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Enjoy!


----------



## Matt_21

Cool!


----------



## msmith1986

Awesome!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

To bad the new brass knuckles aren't actually brass colored but silver...just my OCD taking note. 
Great hit indeed!


----------



## belicosito

The "knuckle" belt is epic and represents alot


----------



## Cigary

Gotta appreciate mano y mano luv.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Bravo


----------

